
Yoloface-500k-v2:Faster and more accurate - qiuqiuqiu
https://github.com/dog-qiuqiu/MobileNetv2-YOLOV3#wider-face-val
======
sarcasmatwork
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23766503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23766503)

------
qiuqiuqiu
widerface_val: Easy:0.768 Medium:0.729 Hard:0.490

